# Colt cobra



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

Looks like colt is coming out with a new revolver. A .38 special called "cobra" looks to be the same size as J-frame or the new Kimber k 6. You would have to wonder if new python's would be in the works. I just hope they are putting quality first.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Please show us links to the information. And pictures.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

This is where I saw it.

New From Colt: Cobra .38 Revolver - The Truth About Guns


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

Very cool. I'd buy one, even though the cylinder rotates backwards. ;-)


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

It is also showing up on the Colt web site along with details.

Cobra | Colt


----------



## stonebuster (Jul 16, 2017)

Has anyone here bought one of these new Cobras? I'm getting the itch and need some reviews from new owners. I like the idea of the 38 special vs 357mag especially in a 25 ounce revolver. I've already got a couple full size 357mags.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I hope it is as good or better than my old Detective That I have.


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

stonebuster said:


> Has anyone here bought one of these new Cobras? I'm getting the itch and need some reviews from new owners. I like the idea of the 38 special vs 357mag especially in a 25 ounce revolver. I've already got a couple full size 357mags.


Nope, I'm waiting for Smith and Wesson to re-release the Model 19 357 Magnum. Then, I'm a player.

On another thought, I think it is interesting to note the S&W Model 19 was probably the best selling and most popular pistol in its day. People could buy one without knowing a whole lot and yet knowing they were getting a pretty good handgun. Today, we have another Model 19 leading the way on popularity. The Glock may not be as sexy as the Smith but, beginners can buy one and know it is still a pretty good handgun. So, we have two "Hall of Famers" with the same Model 19 name.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

stonebuster said:


> Has anyone here bought one of these new Cobras? I'm getting the itch and need some reviews from new owners. I like the idea of the 38 special vs 357mag especially in a 25 ounce revolver. I've already got a couple full size 357mags.


On another forum I'm on, one of the guys there did. He even posted up a video of himself shooting it. It ran very well for him, and he said he was very pleased with the quality and accuracy of the piece. Beyond that, I haven't even seen one in any of the gun stores I frequent.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

They seem to be bringing a premium price right now. It will be awhile before they start laying around at LGS's. I would probably end up buying one if I held one in my hand.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Aug 23, 2018)

I have two Detective Specials, one it Blue and Pachmayr Compac style grip/stocks, the other Bright and Shiny with square butt wood stocks both good six shooters, I still would like a Cobra I think, but justifying a need is harder


----------

